# We are soooo excited!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tomorrow is THE day! We are drivin to Va to pick up a lil Cricket. :coolmoves:mg::inlove:. She is a ff this year and a f4 mini nubian. The pic with the four kids.... only two are hers... but she is lettin the other two nurse. Silly bean but that is kinda awesome too that she will feed anyone. . Her owner said she had started to lose weight so she separated her from the other does at feeding thinkin she was bein kicked out of the feed dishes. Then she was out and saw two not hers kids nursin away and the lightbulb went on... oh she is just makin milk for two extras. (rofl). She has not been milked but her owner puts her on the stand and goes through the motions with her. Should make for fun times the next lil bit. :imok:But that is ok! I have the patience to work through the kinks with her. :nod:.

Plus! A whole day all alone with paul! OFF THE FARM and away from dramas! The trip is worth it just for that alone! The dramas have been up to my eyeballs lately and the nice country ride will be wonderful. We always have a good time on short outings like this together.

Her coloring makes me think of our phoenix boy.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Goopy eye?

She's gorgeous.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> The dramas have been up to my eyeballs lately


What sort of dramas if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwwwww


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sure enough, the stripes down the face are almost identical. Blue eyes, even. The white patch on her head sort of looks like a hair pretty. I like the name Cricket, wonder if she was a bouncy kid. Built in wet nurse if you need one. Bonus (highfive) Nice udder, looks like the teats would fit nicely into a hand. Excited for you, ... the trip, the long waited for doe coming to her new home. She is a special and beautiful doe, congratulations.
:clapping:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! I hope you have a blast.
Don't let Paul lock you in the car at rest stop.lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> What sort of dramas if you don't mind my asking?


Family stuffs. Crazy crazy family stuffs. That is all heaped onto mine and paul's shoulders. Our middle son in ky is havin big problems. And learnin to take care of as much as she will let us my lewy bodies dimentia mama. Mama lives in her own home here on the farm but it is always somethin lately. It is just hard and even a day break will be nice.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Sure enough, the stripes down the face are almost identical. Blue eyes, even. The white patch on her head sort of looks like a hair pretty. I like the name Cricket, wonder if she was a bouncy kid. Built in wet nurse if you need one. Bonus (highfive) Nice udder, looks like the teats would fit nicely into a hand. Excited for you, ... the trip, the long waited for doe coming to her new home. She is a special and beautiful doe, congratulations.
> :clapping:


Her owner waited to decide to sell or not after she freshened cause she was a bit skittish and did not like attention before. But she says now she is a little love. Cannot wait!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Congratulations! I hope you have a blast.
> Don't let Paul lock you in the car at rest stop.lol


Hahaha! He wont. Cause he wont want a wet truck seat! He is nice that way.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Goopy eye?
> 
> She's gorgeous.


I think maybe normal. Her eyes look clear. My gracie gets "sleepy" eyes sometimes.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

You really need a break, and some nice G O A T S ! :inlove:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! She's be beauty! Sorry stress has been ganging up on you, you sure don't need more.
Have a safe trip to pick up Cricket and totally enjoy your day off, you've earned it.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congratulations! What a beautiful doe! That is what I am dreaming of hopefully get from dippin' dots ohlala: So pretty.

Hope you have a great trip! Always good to step back from the drama and take a breather.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Congratulations! She's be beauty! Sorry stress has been ganging up on you, you sure don't need more.
> Have a safe trip to pick up Cricket and totally enjoy your day off, you've earned it.


I told paul i was cuttin off my phone and he could deal with any dramas. Hahahaha! I also told mama that she needed call paul if she needed anything durin the day and not me. And. Wrote hos number and taped it to the counter last night. Ha! She wont call him unless an animal is out or the house is afire. . And if the kids cannot get me they automatically call dad. Win!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful doe! That is what I am dreaming of hopefully get from dippin' dots ohlala: So pretty.
> 
> Hope you have a great trip! Always good to step back from the drama and take a breather.


This lady is SUPER picky on what leaves her farm... if it is not up to her standards they are kenmore bound. I am really happy with Cricket. I wish he teats were longer but hey they are longer than gracie's. . So paul will still have an easier time milkin her. Plus my lil honey bear has beautiful teats like Dora had. So i will have my dreamy teats in a few years. Hahaha! I said last night when i talked to the lady that i am indeed lucky she didnt change her mind when she saw cricket nursin not hers. She said nope we made the deal so it will stand but it is gonna be hard. Lol!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She's a nice looking doe. High rear udder attachment, strong medial, and teats that can be hand milked. (clap)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Enjoy the trip and your new goat. A day without drama would be wonderful! ..........sigh........


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I know about drama with mama. I am living that now. ENJOY your day away! And enjoy that BEAUTIFUL mini!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

On our way home!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Safe travels, won't be much longer until you get Cricket home. You are probably just about to bust with excitement. Smiling really wide over this whole thread, so very happy for you.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yippy(dance) I bet you are so excited! I am excited and she's not even mine! Have a safe trip home. Hope she gets settled in nice and quick for you!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I thought for sure she would be riding in your lap! Keep that prescious cargo out of the wind and rain.
Enjoy the trip home!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

We made it home yay! Such a long day. After talkin to mama this mornin i almost said we couldnt go today. But i was selfish and did go and left mama here and had two people stop over and check on her. We just really needed a day away. I put her in with the kids and gow. We were gonna separate that barn but i think she may like just friends since she had such a long ride here and her kids were nursin this mornin. I saw recent blood tests, she pooped berries in the truck not runny anything, her skin and eyes are nice and clear. So i think we will be ok. Or at least i really hope so. She does need copper and a good hoof trim though. I milked her before we put her in the barn with the kids and she didnt do horribly. I did hobble a leg. But i got almost four cups... and with what i squirted on the stand probably four cups lol! Milkin her is SO different than gracie. I had sit on the stand with her where with gracie i sit on a small 2.5 gallon bucket beside the stand. Her teats are very different too. I have kinda hold the milk in the teat and squeeze but it was fine.. just weird lol!

Oh! Her fav treat.... dried banana chips. Why? Cause her other owner said she had read where goats like banamas but she cannot stand the smell of them. So she settled for banana chips. Cricket also likes carrot... i might've taken a cut up carrot with us for bribery.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How exciting! She's so pretty and such a good girl sharing her milk with her new momma .
Congratulations on your new addition. She looks like she's happy with her new friends.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I know you had to have a day out. You did not need to put Mama in with the two goats and the gow. I am sure the two people who came by to check on her could have checked on her at her house.
Glad Cricket was happy enough in her new home to share with you!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I know you had to have a day out. You did not need to put Mama in with the two goats and the gow. I am sure the two people who came by to check on her could have checked on her at her house.
> Glad Cricket was happy enough in her new home to share with you!


(rofl)(rofl)(rofl) Welp... it is better than the hole brother was gonna put her in by the cistern! :shrugrofl) At least with the goats and gow she has food....


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Paul went up to put the meat birds to bed... she was happily eatin hay beside the gow. She saw his light and the hollarin started he said.... did i say that she has a loud and proud nubian voice? Welp. She does hahahhaha! She and Honey Bear will make fast friends talkin to each other. (rofl). She settled pretty quick after he was gone with his evil light.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I know you had to have a day out. You did not need to put Mama in with the two goats and the gow. I am sure the two people who came by to check on her could have checked on her at her house.
> Glad Cricket was happy enough in her new home to share with you!


Hey now, wait up. I would enjoy being shut up with Sfgwifes' livestock for a few hours. As long as the mama was patted down for orange slice candy, everything would have been okay. I get the impression she is extremely fond of critters. Dibs, my turn. :haha:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I thought for sure she would be riding in your lap!


That is a good idea! Trust me, it works well!


Dwarf Dad said:


> I know you had to have a day out. You did not need to put Mama in with the two goats and the gow. I am sure the two people who came by to check on her could have checked on her at her house.
> Glad Cricket was happy enough in her new home to share with you!


Well, do ask Mama if she liked it with the goats!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Hahahaa! Loud and proud since oh bout six this mornin. She gifted me a quart and half of milk this mornin.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

What is it this new goat this mornin maman lady? And. She is very loud... can you please make it stop. Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

(rofl) "MAAAAAA! MMMMAAAAA!"
She is a loud little thing ain't she? She is a cutie though! Poor gracie. She was probably telling her to be quiet! "Mom, how do I turn this thing off!"


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> (rofl) "MAAAAAA! MMMMAAAAA!"
> She is a loud little thing ain't she? She is a cutie though! Poor gracie. She was probably telling her to be quiet! "Mom, how do I turn this thing off!"


All. Day. Long. Poor girl.

I was actually tryin get gracie bamgin her noggin on the wall there. Hahahha! Of course when i picked up the phone she was all calm and hey maman whacha doin in there. Turd.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:squish: for Cricket. 

:shrug: :inlove: for Gracie.

:hug: for Maman Lady.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> :squish: for Cricket.
> 
> :shrug: :inlove: for Gracie.
> 
> :hug: for Maman Lady.


Cricket loves attention. She is calm and quiet when we are up there. Jist watches us and when we go into her barn she likes loves. All the nosy nellies had their turn today tellin her all about life here. This mornin she got out and they chased her and she ran. When she got out of that barn i thought ok lets see what happens. It didnt work today. But i expected as much. I will leave her in for some days and then keep the big goats locked up for a day or so and let her explore with the kids and gow. Maybe if she pees and poos all around and they smell her it will help. I dunno.

I figured out that on the milk stand she is more calm if i do not hobble her. She still kicked so e but not as much. So i wil try it again in the mornin and see how it goes. She gifted me another quart and half of milk tonight.

Anytime you want some fresh milk come see me lol!​


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

New place, letting you milk her, possibly missing her kids, different herd to find her ranking in... 3 quarts today sounds pretty good to me all things considered. 

Would pickled beets and milk clash consumed together?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> New place, letting you milk her, possibly missing her kids, different herd to find her ranking in... 3 quarts today sounds pretty good to me all things considered.
> 
> Would pickled beets and milk clash consumed together?


I think she is doin great too.

And uhm hmmmm... yuck! Lol! I have not gotten to the beets yet here. I did peaches today. And i should have bought three more baskets of them. One to eat and two more to can lol!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Grandmother version of pickles and ice cream. Does sound like yuck together, like both, separate. Trying to get a 2 for 1 and jerk your chain a little bit also.
(shy)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The hobble... gone! She only kicked one time this mornin. The hard part is gettin her up on the stand. She so does not like goin up but once there she was very patient. She refuses banana chips after i milk her right now and those she gobbles up. But soon i am sure she will realize me milkin her is not the devil and treats after are nice. It is ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing good.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Treats when getting on the stand? Some people call that "A Welcome".


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Treats when getting on the stand? Some people call that "A Welcome".


When gettin off it. But today i gave her one when gettin on it too. Carrots are her thing. . LOVES them! I am not below bribery lol!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I suspect that will help her liking to get on. Not bribery, just normal deals! Pay and get what you pay for! Good luck!


----------

